# Higher Risk of Cancer in Vizslas Neutered or Spayed



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/06/visla-study-on-neutering-and-cancer.html

Important study just released. Spread the word. - RBD

By Dr. Becker June 13, 2014

"A recent study raises even more questions about traditional spay/neuter practices for U.S. dogs.

The study, titled "Evaluation of the risk and age of onset of cancer and behavioral disorders in gonadectomized Vizslas,"1 was conducted by a team of researchers with support from the Vizsla Club of America Welfare Foundation. It was published in the February 1, 2014 issue of the Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association.

Like previous research on Rottweilers and Golden Retrievers, the results of the Vizsla study are a call to action to take a closer look at current neutering recommendations.

Vizsla Study Results


The Vizsla study involved 2,505 dogs, and reported these results:
•Dogs neutered or spayed at any age were at significantly increased risk for developing mast cell cancer, lymphoma, all other cancers, all cancers combined, and fear of storms, compared with intact dogs.
•Females spayed at 12 months or younger, and both genders neutered or spayed at over 12 months had significantly increased odds of developing hemangiosarcoma, compared with intact dogs.
•Dogs of both genders neutered or spayed at 6 months or younger had significantly increased odds of developing a behavioral disorder, including separation anxiety, noise phobia, timidity, excitability, submissive urination, aggression, hyperactivity, and/or fear biting. When it came to thunderstorm phobia, all neutered or spayed Vizslas were at greater risk than intact Vizslas, regardless of age at neutering.
•The younger the age at neutering, the earlier the age at diagnosis with mast cell cancer, cancers other than mast cell, hemangiosarcoma, lymphoma, all cancers combined, a behavioral disorder, or fear of storms.
•Compared to intact dogs, neutered and spayed dogs had a 3.5 times higher risk of developing mast cell cancer, regardless of what age they were neutered.
•Spayed females had nine times higher incidence of hemangiosarcoma compared to intact females, regardless of when spaying was performed, however, no difference in incidence of this type of cancer was found for neutered vs. intact males.
•Neutered and spayed dogs had 4.3 times higher incidence of lymphoma (lymphosarcoma), regardless of age at time of neutering.
•Neutered and spayed dogs had five times higher incidence of other types of cancer, regardless of age of neutering.
•Spayed females had 6.5 times higher incidence of all cancers combined compared to intact females, and neutered males had 3.6 times higher incidence than intact males."

more at:
http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...2014/06/13/neutering-spaying-cancer-risk.aspx


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Frightening! I don't think I would have had Willie neutered. It had already been done when the dog catcher picked him up, and I subsequently adopted him from the dog pound. 

I don't believe in unplanned litters, either... but you can be a responsible pet owner (read: vigilant) with intact dogs. I've done it before. Anyway, with Willie, I had no choice.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just thought I would add some of the breed studies, for those that like to read up on current and past research.

Published February 12, 2013
http://www.vet.cornell.edu/news/vizsla.cfm

Cornell University’s College of Veterinary Medicine and the Vizsla Club of America Welfare Foundation have joined forces to genetically map a deadly form of skin cancer in the lively and affectionate Vizsla breed.

“Cancer is among the most common concerns of owners presenting to a small animal practice and is consistently in the top ten concerns reported to the Canine Health Foundation by the parent clubs of each breed in the United States,” said Dr. Marta Castelhano, Research Associate with the Medical Genetics and Pediatrics Service at the Cornell University Hospital for Animals. “The late onset of the type of skin cancer we are studying - mast cell tumor - means that, most of the time, clinical detection of the cancer doesn’t occur until the dog has been bred. Our ultimate goal is to develop a genetic test that will allow owners to detect the genetic susceptibility of their dog for this disease before making breeding decisions. Empowered with the knowledge a genetic test will deliver, owners and breeders can effectively reduce or eradicate this form of cancer from the breed.”



http://vcaweb.org/welfare/research.shtml
A good list of some of the research projects.


----------



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for this info. Looking back our pups bloodlines, her great grandad was Yogi. A Crufts winner in the UK back in 2010 and he died of this cancer in 2012 when he was 10. I will be taking this info to the vet when discussing her spaying. 

Don't know if vets in uk look at it differently but I will certainly be printing this out and asking for advise from vet. 



•Spayed females had nine times higher incidence of hemangiosarcoma compared to intact females, regardless of when spaying was performed, however, no difference in incidence of this type of cancer was found for neutered vs. intact males.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't quote me on this because it has been sometime since I looked at the article, and would be hard pressed to find it again. But if I remember right, 50% of dogs over 10 will develop cancer. It was not a breed related, or spay vs neutered. And I have no way of knowing how many dogs were left intact.
I'm in no way saying there could not be underling causes. But for now there is a 50/50 chance your dog will develop cancer if it lives to 10 years old. With those type of statements being put out there by vets, no one wants to increase their dogs odds.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have Ruby's spay scheduled for next month. This makes me want to cancel it. I want to do what is best for her, but there is just so much conflicting information that it's hard to know what the best thing is.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

lilyloo - IMHO, this forum has become a great support network for folks who want to keep their dogs intact. And that's fine as far as it goes. 

As you say, there is so much conflicting information out there that the best you can do is read what you can, talk to your vet and breeder, and make the decision one way or the other. Just remember part of that decision is also about how vigilant you can be with her and what you will do if an intact male dog owner is less vigilant. Sad to say, but there are still many male owners who believe puppy prevention is only a problem for the females.

No one else knows as much about Ruby, your family, and your situation as you do. Your decision, whatever it is, will be the best one for your family.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Lots of good stuff here regarding spaying or neutering dogs: http://leemakennels.com/blog/tag/gonadectomised/


----------

